# Jetting Question ??



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

How easy is it to do and how do i do it , Is there some kind of kit i can buy . If i wouldnt have forgot my key and starter bendix at home my bike prob would have started . :aargh4: [email protected]$$ mistake on my hand . but Back to jetting how hard is it . Im running a RDC snorkel plate and 2 ( 1 1/2 ) Snorkels on my bike i know im gonna need to jet it probably . Thanks 

Popoemtfire
:thinking:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think mudthrowers.com sells dyno-jet kits...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so after i buy a dyno jet kit then what .


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never done jets, but I'm pretty sure the kit comes with instructions... Since ur bike only has one carb to mess with, I'm sure it's not too hard to do...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm i hope the hell not . But im learing more and more away from this forum . Not many people help others here . I like the forum just not some of the things that go on .


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It's not that people don't want to help, it's probly more because there aren't many Polaris owners over here... Get u a Brute and u will have all the help u need! LOL


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Na i like brutes just not for me . But it aint just this site man . HL , mimb , atvnation etc... the only one i have had sucess with is RDC Maybe its the reason you said idk RDC is more of polaris , mimb is kawasaki , HL DRAMA , Atv nation Young kids thinks he knows everything to know


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The best thing you can do is order up a jet kit and go get with it! Depending on how mechanically inclined (and patient) you are will depend on if its hard or easy for you. Until then this will help...read it, and get with it!
http://www.mudanddirt.com/media/jetting101/index.htm


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dude its not hard to do..you'll problay have to drop the carb off and follow easy directions...just go slow and pay attention to what your taking apart...not hard....go for it...Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its not hard....Since yours is snorkeled the jets the directions say to use will more than likely not be correct. You will have to jet down a few sizes IMO. You will just have to try and see what jet sizes works for your bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's the thing hoss, there just arnt that many polaris people with good mechanical know how on this site... take a look in the kawi section, I DARE you to find ANY other forum that has more information for the kawi's than us... Not even kawi riders provides what we provide. So to say we dont help people is just out right bull **** and it really chaps my ***. ALL the hard work that our staff puts in, and all the contributions by members not only in the kawi section but the whole forum.... And you have the nerve to make these comments? I'm sorry that we dont have anyone thats really knowledgeable about polaris' but thats just the way it is at the moment. And right now, I dont really care if you do go to another forum. Matter of fact, I'd prefer it. Because we dont need people here with that kind of attitude.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Whoa ! I didnt mean to insult anyone like that .. as you said this is more of a kawi forum .. I knew that when i joined .. Just figured that all bikes jetted the same .. I am a popo guy .. have no problem with people here in this forum .. I use a multude of forums .. I am on them as much as i am on here . .Infact thats probably one of them days when i posted that i had a very off day . and its my bad . So sorry once again .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's cool. I just get my drawers in a wad when I see stuff like that... I REALLY wish we had as many people in each brand's section as we do kawi, but lets face it, between kawi and can-am, they pretty much have our market soaked up.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah man i feel ya i know quite a bit bout these older popo's but when it comes to jetting i dunno crap


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

So did you start on the jet kit yet?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Nope not yet . Still doing some other things .


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah i'm also a member of other ATVs clubs...I've seen nothing but good guys helping each other in every forum...i try to help as much as i can...being a tech for many years...with the jetting question you may have to go down a size ot two, being the snorkles with sux in more air and its not hard just take your time....i love working on these things everything's always a challenge and every repair you need a frickening special tool...Muddie49


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

When you jet atv's most think snorkels will give them more air and lean it out...which is not true on 98% of them. Most depend on the snorkel design. Yes most snorkels you get more air but your bike is pulling harder to get that air so it makes it rich. you know what i mean? I have only jetted a few Polaris bikes over the years...most Kawasaki's, Suzuki, Yamaha's. I have done more Brutes than anything...probably more than most on the 750's. If you like I can try to help you out on yours.


----------



## marc2000gt (Aug 14, 2010)

Go to http://www.gen3usa.com/ for Polaris info. By far it is the best site I have found for Polaris


----------

